# Irvana



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi everybody. Can any one tell me why the Irvana H1065 only did the one trip under that name (she landed 300 tons) before her name was changed to Swanella H1065. Cheers janathull


----------



## david m leadbetter (Dec 12, 2010)

janathull said:


> Hi everybody. Can any one tell me why the Irvana H1065 only did the one trip under that name (she landed 300 tons) before her name was changed to Swanella H1065. Cheers janathull


Hi Janathull.

I quote from Peter Horsley's Book 'Fleetwoods Fishing Industry'

Irvana (2) FD 152 Motor Vessel, J Marr and Son Rebuilt and lengthened at Hull in 1960. Scrapped in 1964.

Irvana(3) FD 141 Motor Vessel, J Marr and Son. Stern Trawler.
There's a picture of Irvana on page 60 (black and white only).

I seem to remember a 'hear say ' put to me years ago that the fleetwood fishing fleet had moved from west coast to east coast ports as North sea fishing saved several days steaming, enabling quicker,cheaper operating. At that time, I think, Muccle Flugga was getting a pasting by all and sundry. Could be re registering was on the books making everything cosy.
Does this help(Read)

David L.


----------

